# Im scared...anyone awake?



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

Im looking for some reassurance. My thyroid is very inflamed, I'm on vacation across the country away from home. I have iced it and it's a little better. The nodules are noticeable, and now I can feel a lump on my clavicle. It is very hard, not painful. I'm so worried. I dont want to tell my husband, he is tired of this whole thing. Any ideas? I won't be home for ten days. I'm just looking for reassurance that it is nothing to worry about. I'm scared. I have never had a lymph node swollen there.

Thx.
Alicia


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Alicia123 said:


> Im looking for some reassurance. My thyroid is very inflamed, I'm on vacation across the country away from home. I have iced it and it's a little better. The nodules are noticeable, and now I can feel a lump on my clavicle. It is very hard, not painful. I'm so worried. I dont want to tell my husband, he is tired of this whole thing. Any ideas? I won't be home for ten days. I'm just looking for reassurance that it is nothing to worry about. I'm scared. I have never had a lymph node swollen there.
> 
> Thx.
> Alicia


Alicia....................you do have a real concern here. As soon as you get back from vacation, this will have to be aggressively addressed.

It might be a good idea to see an ENT. As you already know, a swollen lymph in the clavicle area raisies suspicion.

In the meantime, we are here for you!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Geez, I am sorry. It is hard to tell someone not to stress. Try to enjoy your vacation, that will take a lot of effort but you've worked hard for a vacation. I remember being very scared too. For me, it wasn't such a big deal when it all played out. When you get home, you can deal with it.....I am a huge procrastinator, so please try to enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thx. I will try to enjoy my trip. I have an appt on november 2. I hope i can hold it together. Thx. Im very concerned. I keep telling myself....benign...benign...benign is wht the pathology said. Not sure about ut now.

Thx for responding.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Please enjoy your vacation, even if you don't hear benign.....it is treatable, and sometimes fairly easily. Lots of us here have had the "c' word result recently, and we're here, living life...doing okay! You will be okay too!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

webster2 said:


> Please enjoy your vacation, even if you don't hear benign.....it is treatable, and sometimes fairly easily. Lots of us here have had the "c' word result recently, and we're here, living life...doing okay! You will be okay too!


I'd like to echo what webster says... enjoy your vacation! Your appointment will be here soon, and you'll again start moving toward some answers. :hugs:


----------



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thx guys. I will.


----------



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

Still having a great time at the beach. Just a few more days. Thyroid still inflamed and the lump is still there on my clavicle. Are there lymph nodes even there? It's on the Front of the left clavicle almost where the sternum attaches. Not painful. I just happened to come across it. It is about the size of a pea and there isnt anything like that on the other side.

Hope everyone has a great weekend.

Thanks for helping me through this.

Sincerely,
Alicia:rolleyes:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Alicia123 said:


> Still having a great time at the beach. Just a few more days. Thyroid still inflamed and the lump is still there on my clavicle. Are there lymph nodes even there? It's on the Front of the left clavicle almost where the sternum attaches. Not painful. I just happened to come across it. It is about the size of a pea and there isnt anything like that on the other side.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the beach is doing you a world of good and I am glad. Yes, there are lymphs in the clavicle area. Definitely.

Enjoy the reminants of your vacation. Don't worry about anything right now.


----------



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thx Andros. It is just lovely in South Carolina. It's been nice to relax with my girls..and husband too. :tongue0013:

I know that there are lymph nodes behind the clavicle but didnt know if they could be in front. I am relaxed and not afraid or worried. I just had a little scare. It will all work out. It is nothing I can control! So no more worrying 

Thank you.

Alicia


----------



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

Well, I made it home safe and sound. 
One more week until I see the ENT. I cannot wait.
Thanks for talking me down from my panic :scared0011: this past week.
The node is still there, so is my thyroid (lol). I will get this looked at next week.

I cannot thank you ALL enough.
:hugs:

Sincerely,

Alicia


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Alicia123 said:


> Well, I made it home safe and sound.
> One more week until I see the ENT. I cannot wait.
> Thanks for talking me down from my panic :scared0011: this past week.
> The node is still there, so is my thyroid (lol). I will get this looked at next week.
> ...


You are welcome and we thank you for being here and being the nice person that you are.

You are correct; it's nothing you can control. Turn it over to "your" higher being and let's see what the ENT has to say.

I am waiting on tenterhooks with you! We all are!


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

Let us know how your appointment goes next week. All this waiting sure is difficult. Thinking of you.


----------



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

I will. Thanks for thinking of me. 
Hope you are having a nice week.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Alicia123 said:


> I will. Thanks for thinking of me.
> Hope you are having a nice week.


We "are" thinking of you! Good luck w/ the ENT!


----------

